# Black Bear recurve



## spookinelk (Feb 10, 2013)

That is super nice rock, I already have several sets of samick limbs laying around.....if I could only find a LH black bear....


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks spookinelk the lefties can be hard to come by but you can also use old prolines and Hoyt Rambos from what i understand.


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

I guess there is no love for conversions here?


----------



## amcmullen (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice Work! no love? You actually gave me the idea to convert my old spectra into a recurve. i want to get into shooting traditional, however, my black eagle I have may not be the best to shoot. A project like this is doable since I have the riser. 

What is the difference between a converted bow and a warfed bow?


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

A warfed bow uses ILF plates in the pockets and ILF limbs.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Great way to give an old bow a new life and it came out great 

I love bow fishing


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks JP and one more thing about this bow, I love the grip it just fits right.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice conversion project.


----------



## takefive (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice job! I did the same with my old Darton 45k wheelbow and 45# Samick limbs. I felt the same way about the grip and am glad to be able to shoot it again as a recurve.


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

Definitely some love here, I've just put an old BB warf on my rack and liked it so well I traded for another. That's a nice conversion you have there.....


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

rock74, did you have to cut a little off the end of the limbs to fit the pocket?


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

Hmmm... now you've got me thinking about my old Indian wheelie; it's fun to shoot, but sounds like a trainwreck. Hmmm...


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

Arrowwood said:


> rock74, did you have to cut a little off the end of the limbs to fit the pocket?


Only if you want to keep the sage bushings you will need to do that.

I punched the bushings out of the sage limbs and pulled the limbs out slightly and bolted them down and this seems to work with this set up.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

*BB Recurve*

I can play!









Used a BB riser and 60# sage limbs. At 28" it hits 53#. This is my first recurve and I am glad I made it. Just put a flemish twist FF string on it in red, yellow and black along with a bear weather rest. I am happy with it but one day I will have feathers on my arrows and shoot off the shelf.


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

Doofy goodooking bow you got there


----------



## amcmullen (Oct 11, 2012)

For everyone who converted their bows how did you go about it? Did you do an all out conversion or just bolt on the limbs? I am really interested in doing such a project and have a hoyt Spectra riser ready to go.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

AmcMullen,

Black Bear risers are really easy to fit with samick sage limbs. Take off compound limbs, cables, and string. Once you have done this, there is a metal tab in the limb pocket used to align the old limbs that you will need to grind off. Dremel tool works great for this step. Then you need to line the inside of the limb pockets on the sides with 1/8" cork or felt. I used felt padding that you would put on the bottom of furniture. Bolt on the limbs and shoot. 

I don't have experience with other bows but tradtalk.com has a extensive amount of info regarding warfing a bow.


----------



## takefive (Aug 19, 2012)

I just bolted the Sage limbs on and used the hardware from my Darton the way that rock74 did with his Bear. I did make brackets from 2 X 4 stud hangers to keep the Sage limbs snug because they were a little narrower than the Darton limbs and the brackets on the wheelbow were just plastic. My Darton riser is 19" like the Sage but angles back a bit more so I lost a few pounds of DW, but I can live with that. It draws and shoots very smooth.


----------



## amcmullen (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks, hopefully I'll have my own pictures to post soon. I'm getting hung up (mentally) on the fact that my hoyt has hollow limb pockets...I don't know why, the compound limbs sat in the same damn pocket


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

The black bear has hollow limb pockets too! I melted hot glue into it and let it dry. The surface of the hot glue was bumpy so I put the riser in a vice so the limb pockets would be level with the floor. I then took a blowtorch to it and heated up the hot glue so it was as fluid as water. This allowed the glue to settle completely flat and make a nice seat for the limbs.


----------



## amcmullen (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh boy...looks like I'll be ordering some TD limbs soon...and a hot glue gun.



Doofy_13 said:


> The black bear has hollow limb pockets too! I melted hot glue into it and let it dry. The surface of the hot glue was bumpy so I put the riser in a vice so the limb pockets would be level with the floor. I then took a blowtorch to it and heated up the hot glue so it was as fluid as water. This allowed the glue to settle completely flat and make a nice seat for the limbs.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Some do the same with lead so the riser is heavier to increase stability. You could also fill it with caulk which could be harder than hot glue and easier to apply level.


----------



## mnxs54 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey Rock,

That's a fine looking bow. Here's one I just finished made out of a Hoyt Buck. I made it into a DAS riser.



I'm currently working on a longbow from a Bear Mini Mag.

takefive, I'd love to find one of those old Dartons cheap.

amcmullen, those Spectras are great for conversions.


----------

